# Info par produktiem >  LCR meter

## Texx

http://www.elfa.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=!76-525-55
Metu acis uz šo aparātu, cenai arī atlaide.
Lietošanas instrukcija un specifikācija:
http://www.escorttw.com/PDF/ELC_132A...ANUAL_V1_2.PDF
It kā visādas fīčas, mēra ar 4 frekvencēm, mēra induktivitāti, frekvenci, pretestību, uzrāda dissipation factor,quality factor, phase angle. 
Kalibrēšanas iespējas.
Kādas ir Jūsu domas, sliktās, labās lietas saistībā ar šo mēraparātu?

----------

